# What's it really like to live in an RV long-term?



## MidwestMatthew (Mar 12, 2016)

My wife and I are slowly reaching the conclusion that we may not be able to get our country home anytime soon unless we are willing to live rather austerely in order to get it.

One idea we've had is to sell our current home and use our equity to buy property and a used RV - maybe a 5th Wheel "sleeps 6" kind of thing for about $5k or so. Then live in the RV for however long it takes us to build a more permanent dwelling (could be a couple of years).

I've never camped in an RV and have no idea what it's like. I know we'll have to use propane for heating and cooking but I have no idea how much. Water I plan to get from a sandpoint (at least to start with) but I know we've got to empty the dump tank sometimes as well.

We have three kids between the ages of 8 months and 5 years. I work from home. My wife thinks we'll go batty trying to live in an RV long-term. I'm more concerned about the practicalities, of which I'm totally unacquainted.

Anyway, before investing too much time in this idea, I'd love input from people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Depending on your location it may not even be legal, let alone desirable. If it is legal to "live" in a parked RV you may have to have either a legal septic system, or, depending on the soil, a legal lagoon if you want to live in the thing full time. 

Do not take waste disposal lightly as you can easily fool around and foul your well if you do not know what you are doing.

Sand point driven wells don't work everywhere. You will need to have an idea of the level of the water table (for the good water, not just the first water you hit) and the soil. I have driven a couple dozen shallow wells, but I have seen soil so filled with large rocks that you couldn't drive a sand point even if there was water down there.

Given that you have no experience with this, what about it makes it seem like a good idea?


----------



## MidwestMatthew (Mar 12, 2016)

We're looking at the northeast quarter of Missouri. Although it warrants more investigation, my initial research indicates legalities shouldn't be a problem. Lagoons are common in the area, and I had thought of possibly using one for waste disposal. The well may be an issue but of course we would look into that further before committing to anything. Good point about contaminating the water supply - we will make that a matter of study as well.

The only reason we would consider doing this is because it looks like it might be the only way we can afford to relocate to our own property any time soon. We are willing to make some sacrifices - possibly some major ones - in order to raise our kids in a country setting. But there's a fine line that we don't want to cross between "serious sacrifices" and "downright crazy," and we're not sure where on that spectrum this idea sits.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Make a list of what you want for land, how big, woods, hills, flat, how far from town. Make it your forever place, even if later, things change, what makes all of you happy. Maybe sell your house and rent something small, gets you used to small, saves money and gets you the land. You may even get lucky and find a fixer-upper. Go with the flow, don't try to out think the process. No need to make it stressful. Buy the land first, get a feel for it. I would build something small to live in to start, living space, bathroom and a bedroom (for you) kids sleep anywhere, something you can add on to. Or even a shed type building to use as storage if you don't have building skills. This will get you experience in building something. Build it right for the intended future use. Save all you can right now and move out there in the early spring, camp out, a summer of fun. Gives you more time to get settled in and ready for the first winter. IF plans don't work out, buy the RV before winter. Start small, a few chickens, maybe a pig to eat. Make their pens and sheds. Small garden, get the feel of it, excess can feed chickens and a pig. Be very frugal, it can cost a lot getting started, don't, save your money to save money. Take your time, put it into permanent things like basic tools, fencing, garden, well, septic. Get materials rounded up. Work on several projects at once, gives variety and time to think what is best. A lot of things are nice but the more things, the more money spent keeping them up. Use what others discard, living light gets you to your goal faster. Chickens and pigs don't care what it looks like as long as it is safe and warm. Don't waste time and resources, keep your eyes on the prize, your independence and what you really want. But most of all enjoy the process and look at it through the eyes of your children, they will always remember the fun part. Make it fun, take the time to smell the roses, play with the kitten, pet the dog, throw a stick, play in the creek. Tiny little rewards for jobs done....James


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

MidwestMatthew said:


> We're looking at the northeast quarter of Missouri. Although it warrants more investigation, my initial research indicates legalities shouldn't be a problem. Lagoons are common in the area, and I had thought of possibly using one for waste disposal. The well may be an issue but of course we would look into that further before committing to anything. Good point about contaminating the water supply - we will make that a matter of study as well.
> 
> The only reason we would consider doing this is because it looks like it might be the only way we can afford to relocate to our own property any time soon. We are willing to make some sacrifices - possibly some major ones - in order to raise our kids in a country setting. But there's a fine line that we don't want to cross between "serious sacrifices" and "downright crazy," and we're not sure where on that spectrum this idea sits.


If I may chime in...I am living in a RV...2 yrs, going on 3. 25fter. 
The one upside for me, is I am by myself. That is the sticking point for you...how well can a family of 5 co-exist in a RV. For starters, I'd get a big one, with separate rooms. No idea why folks like fifth wheels...they are a pain. Your just going to tow it to site, and it will sit. Plus, you lose room with a fifth wheel for given length. 

I went through about 15 gallons of water per day (mostly washing dishes). I wasn't particularly water miserly. You'll need some sort of septic field...one could pipe grey water anywhere, as previous owner of this RV did, even though he was on a smaller chunk of land than I. I only have to empty black water about once a month, but again, I am solo. I did get a septic system installed prior to moving onto property, as I didn't want to haul RV to empty tanks. 

I am not one to rough it by any means...the RV thing was foreign to me, until I bought it. It took a few months to adjust. Initially, I used one of those 250 gallon water storage totes to supply my water...I went through one of those, once a month (I had it sitting in back of truck, and I'd just drive over to a neighbours and fill it up). 

You really need a source of power...makes a world of difference for propane consumption, especially in winter. Yes, some RVs can use propane for just about everything (fridge, stove, heat, hot water), except light and AC unit. The AC unit was a pleasant surprise...actually, one of the best things about RV. The unit has no problem cooling RV. In my old home I had one of those portable jobs, and it sucked compared to RV AC. But if one uses propane for heat in a RV, you will be going through a 30lb tank in a week (since I don't use propane to heat, I go through one 30lb tank once a month and I cook a lot). Since I am hooked up to power, I use a cube heater with an oil filled heater as base heat. Only need both running at half power when it gets below freezing. 
Mind you, I have a window slightly open and vents cracked open all year around (smoker). 

I've known a family of four living on a 30ft boat, so anything is possible. 
I'd look at one that is at least 30ft +, with one or two separate rooms/areas. Your kids are young enough so it won't be crazy...I'd just be sure to have a home before they reach their teens...lol


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

I know it may sound like a lot of money, but renting a travel trailer for a weekend or a week might answer a lot of your questions before you go all in with no point of return. There's a place in St. Louis that rents trailers. This one is $520 for a weekend or $735 for a week. Queen bed at one end and bunk beds at the opposite end.

My Dad hooks his RV up to house power, water, and septic when he is off the road so he can effectively use it as a spare bedroom when company comes. If you put in a septic system for your house you could hook the trailer up to it and not have to worry about emptying tanks.

http://www.byerlyrv.com/rv-rentals/trailer/262lhs-keystone-hideout-travel-trailer

We've done the same thing a couple times when considering which car to purchase. Rented one choice one weekend, rented the other choice the next weekend and had a couple days to decide which suited us better instead of just a few miles on a test drive. We considered the money well spent because once we bought, we were committed for several years, just like you will be with purchasing land to build a home.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

My suggestions - don't 'trap' yourself into a particular choice unless you are both on board. You said, "We have three kids between the ages of 8 months and 5 years. I work from home. My wife thinks we'll go batty trying to live in an RV long-term. I'm more concerned about the practicalities, of which I'm totally unacquainted. This sounds like you are on the right track by asking questions, but you need to nail the answers before making a choice. If your wife is not on board - stop until the choice is agreed by both. Find some other couples that are doing this with children and ask them the goods/bads. Experts can be found - google raising children in an RV and you'll get lots of material to read though. It can be done by some and it can be a horrible experience for others. Don't romanticize the hardships - they can overwhelm you when you live them day to day. 

It's good that you are considering all your options - most will have to be thrown away as unacceptable for one reason or another. Do your homework, don't sugar coat or ignore concerns and decide together. You'll find the solutions or maybe it's solutionS that are right for you and your family.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I think you're probably asking for misery. I live in an RV. I have lived in three different RVs fulltime for over 11 years. 

First off, a $5,000 RV isn't really going to buy you a whole lot. It'll be used and probably not something that was all that high of quality from the beginning. It will also likely not be that big. My wife and I had a 30' travel trailer to start out in. It would have been great for one person. It was livable but a little cramped for two. I think we'd have been miserable with five. There just isn't that much room. That was about a $5,000 RV. It was old, had problems with the refrigerator, the furnace didn't work despite a lot of effort and money, the plumbing had issues and the roof leaked. We lived in south Louisiana at the time and were able to use electric for heating. It was still rather miserable in the winter time. Our current RV is a 40 footer with four slides. It was $30,000 when we bought it used and is probably still worth close to $20k. It is a whole lot more comfortable and livable but I'd still not be all that happy with more than two people in it. There are models set up with more rooms but a budget of $5,000 isn't likely to be even close to anything you'd want in the RV world.

If you're really thinking of a "travel trailer", why not ditch the "travel" part of it and just look for a used trailer, as in "mobile home". I think you have the potential to get a lot more bang for your buck, a lot more floor space, a lot more insulation, and still get the kinds of things you are going to need... heating, plumbing, electric, multiple bedrooms, a functioning kitchen, that kind of thing. 

You could start out by building a garage or other outbuilding that you actually want on your new place, and live in that while you build your house. Lots of people do that. 

Actually, one of the first things I think I'd want to do is get the septic system worked out, even before I moved a trailer or RV onto the place or started a garage or house. Make your plan and build the septic system accordingly. Then I'd deal with having electric and water planned out. If you're going to drill a well, go ahead and do that. If you're going to connect to a city water connection, go ahead and do that. If you're going to get electric, at least get a temporary connection that you can work off of. Having electric, water and sewer on your property allow you to pretty much move in and know that you have what you need, whether it's an RV, or a mobile home, or a large shed or a garage, whatever. 

Good luck!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I've lived full time in a 33 5'ver since Dec-06 ! This is a very well made , 1999 model Travel Supreme........quality throughout . Thick steel frame , no bending , no broken welds from thin steel inadequately welded seams like numerous owners of newer owners of 5'vers are reporting on rv.net . Frames of trailers for last 10 years or so have been getting built with steel that is TOO thin because it simply is cheaper to save money on overall costs . 
................Names of quality , older , well built trailers are.....Travel Supreme , TETON , Carriage , Hitchhiker , Nuwa , and others I will try to add later . TETON is a Fulltimer trailer you should really look for during your search.........in the 40 to 45 foot range to accommodate your family . A 40 foot Teton is going to weigh close to 20,000 lbs and demands atleast a 1 ton truck to tow it with . All of the mfgers of the listed trailers above have gone out of business since the 2008 crash , but , they are , still , the best made trailers you will ever find . 
................DO your research , before you spend your money ! , fordy


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I echo the suggestion of buying a single-wide mobile home. A friend purchased one last year for $3500.00 plus moving costs ($2,000. I think). It is 14' by 76' three bedroom two bath. Needed a lot of inside cosmetic work, but the frame, roof and sides were good. As I remember he ended up putting about $1500.00 of cosmetic repairs into it including the under skirting. So he ended up with a large house for less than $7500.00. With that kind of set-up, you wouldn't have to be in any hurry to build another house.


----------



## MidwestMatthew (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. In order to avoid this thread veering off-topic too far, I'm going to start another more general thread in a few minutes. I'd still love to see further thoughts and insights on the RV idea!



Belfrybat said:


> I echo the suggestion of buying a single-wide mobile home. A friend purchased one last year for $3500.00 plus moving costs ($2,000. I think). It is 14' by 76' three bedroom two bath. Needed a lot of inside cosmetic work, but the frame, roof and sides were good. As I remember he ended up putting about $1500.00 of cosmetic repairs into it including the under skirting. So he ended up with a large house for less than $7500.00. With that kind of set-up, you wouldn't have to be in any hurry to build another house.


This sounds amazing. I would love to know where your friend found a mobile home for that price - all I've found so far has been well over that, with most being $30k and up. Was it from a dealer or a private party?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I think it would be bearable as a single person or a couple, but pretty miserable with a family and several kids.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lots of free mobile homes here but not worth having. Metal siding and roof, the floor and walls are all rotted out. Even double wides with wood siding. Neighbor is removing one right now. Problem here is the county has gone to a code. No single wides, double wides have to have a minimum roof pitch and built before a certain date. Just as well because you could never move them anyway. B-I-L just tried to move one enough to start building a house, it collapsed before he got it out of the way....James


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

It really comes down to county adherence to whatever codes they have...
Up here, if it is on wheels, it is considered temporary, and anything goes (for the most part). Some new developments have covenants which prohibit RV/Mobile Homes on property. 

A neighbor, a few doors down did the mobile home, and of course, the muni (county) got wind because it was visible from road. So, he had to put it on wood blocks...no idea how that made a difference from when he had on ground. At any rate, he has been living in it for decades...I doubt he'll ever build a home. 
I looked at mobile homes too...a good one is pricey, and I didn't want one on it's last legs. Plus, I'm a tad masochistic. If I got one, I feared it wouldn't light a fire under me to build a real home. 
Now, we have an explosion of tiny homes on wheels. The reality is they are built to skirt the onerous rules of home building. As cute as they are, it rankles me that bureaucracy has forced these folks to live in substandard housing. Up here, a 2x4 walled home on wheels is rather chilly in winter, very cramped, and quite frankly a danger to those who have one in a forest. It is a glorified RV. 
Make sure you save enough money for building a home. Say, you sold your place, and bought a property and RV. You don't want to be cash poor afterwards. It is a slog trying to get all the appropriate paperwork and fees paid before one can even start building, plus the services installed. If you can find a property with some of the services installed, it would be a leg up. As I mentioned on my thread, I spent about 75k on services alone, even doing it myself (albeit, I put in the best..didn't scrimp on services). 

I foolishly thought I could be out of RV in a year...I am now on my third year. Although, I do see light at the end of tunnel...or maybe that is a train...lol

I am ok with situation...at least I am fully serviced in style and my yard buoys my spirit. And my paperwork chase is almost complete, so I can start building this winter (I hope). 

Consider renting near property until you are set up to live on it, whether it be RV, mobile home or house.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with the single wide. We got one for $16k moved and installed on our property so we could make the jump. We went to a trailer park that sells new ones and he had a trade in that he put new siding and a roof on for that price. We figured to sell it privately when we build our house and maybe come out even on the temp. living quarters. Had a 26' travel trailer on property before and only lasted 5 years of only weekend living before it fell apart. Spent $5k on that thing and got $200. out of it in the end. Was just my wife and myself and couldn't deal with living in it for our 1 week vacations.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

Living in a small place is not for everyone. Especially with a spouse and kids. I lived on a 33 foot sailboat for 5 years. I was by myself but when you get other people it quickly gets crowded. Lots of families go off sailing with their kids and have a great time. The luxury you would have with your own land is that you can build a shed for the kids or you and your wife. 

Small spaces do require alternative living, and you get down to a few essentials, and also do work arounds. I am a professional and have to wear a professional clothes. One third of my clothes were on the boat, one third in my car, and the other third in the cleaners. Tiny refrigerator, closet size bathroom. No privacy. It was a great time and experience though.

We currently have a house in the city and a farm an hour away. We have been living in our 36' motorhome for the last three years and it has worked, but there are definite advantages to having a house.


----------



## littlebay (Jan 26, 2017)

Normally I wouldn't resurrect an oldish thread, but I'm hoping this will be helpful.  

My brother, his wife, and three of their six kids live in an RV full-time. It's good-sized but not what I would call huge- probably 24'. They actually have a home, but they got a great deal on a membership at the lake, and for less than they were paying in utilities at the house, they can live in the RV with a beautiful campsite (complete with a large tented/heated and cooled outdoor living area and BBQ) next to their best friends. The biggest perk for them is that with their yearly membership, the kids have access to more activities than you could imagine. They stay active and get a ton of exercise when the weather is good, and when it isn't, they hang out in their outdoor living room with the big screen and the heater. The whole family LOVES it. And every other weekend, the other three kids come to stay, too- so that's eight people at the site. 

I think the key to living in an RV with family is really what kind of usage you can get out of the surrounding area. My brother's setup would never work without their outdoor setup- there's just not enough room in the RV for everyone to hang out without getting serious cabin fever (and we have pretty mild weather around here, that helps too). With young kids like yours (our youngest is 8), I would think it would be even easier to keep the crazy run off. I would be looking at the added cost of building a large, kid-containing yard around the RV, a nice jungle gym, and setting up some kind of comfortable outdoor living space as an essential part of the budget, honestly. You can double your square footage pretty easily that way and keep everyone from killing each other.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Even a single wide with 3 kids is hard. If it was me id rent an RV AND live n it


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........An observation........RV parks around the Ft.Worth\Dallas area are experiencing high levels of occupancy and rents seem to run between $325 up to $700 a month ! It seems the general population has figured out it is cheaper to live in an RV park than a small apartment whose rents run $750 up to $1200 a month plus electric . MY guess is the same rental rates are the at the same levels in other major developed urban area's . 
..........Decent used RV's can be had for $5,000 to $15,000 that will provide shelter for a family as long as the winters aren't sub zero which almost means a family needs to live in the southern tier of states ! IT gets VERY cold , even , as far south as Oklahoma City , which is only 200 miles north of Dallas . 
..........Anyone considering the purchase of a used RV should spend a considerable amount of time researching brand names before purchasing because several brand names are well known for their quality . , fordy


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Yeah Fordy, I agree with you. Research. Not even sure if mine is of 'good' quality, but it is a Fleetwood NW Edition (2003). I only jumped at it because of price and it was a mile or so away....Hot commodities around here (a lot of full time living going on nowadays in these things). I live in a wet and oddly, cold zone (2 mths of below 0C weather is very unusually around here). I have a heat trace to keep water line from freezing, skirted with lightbulb going underneath when it dips below -5C. Ground underneath RV is covered with foam-board. 

One thing I wish I had done is erect a RV carport (I didn't because I hoped it would be a one year thing...lol)...then a RV can last. I gotta get out of this thing soon, or I fear I'll start springing leaks. Every summer I am up on top re-caulking this thing. If I was under a roof, less UV damage, and I wouldn't have to worry about caulking every year. 

Keeping warm isn't an issue...and everything still works. Just a GFCI outlet repair, one rubber gas line from 'selection valve', and a new starter capacitor for AC...all minor issues. But the plastic cowling bit (main vent over fridge) on roof is disintegrating from UV rays. Since this has been a move and sit RV, the underside looks solid. 

What I am seeing is a whole lot of new residents living in RVs nowadays. One place I pass by, and he has 4 RVs scattered about his property. It really is giving me an idea that I could rent this sucker out after I move into my bunker. The big plus, is I have services buried everywhere, and I am not visible from road or neighbors. Could come in handy, the extra cash. Heck, some folks are using Tiny Homes (on wheels) for their Airbnb venture...charging $100-$200 a night.

OT - I'm seeing a massive housing shortage up here...and nothing new is getting built, except million dollar homes. Plus, a small chunk of them have gone the Airbnb route. Quite the contrast in a few decades. Figured the Baby Boomer bulge would leave a lot of housing stock available, but it hasn't been the case at all.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Once the roof starts to leak they disintegrate fast. I replaced mine with plywood and fiberglass 10 years ago. It was a pain. I am still in it and it is a dump again. I recommend a carport to protect roof. Screened porch would be nice. I might go the sailboat rout. Then I can drop anchor most anywhere. I will not need land except to get beer.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

ed/La said:


> Once the roof starts to leak they disintegrate fast. I replaced mine with plywood and fiberglass 10 years ago. It was a pain. I am still in it and it is a dump again. I recommend a carport to protect roof. Screened porch would be nice. I might go the sailboat rout. Then I can drop anchor most anywhere. I will not need land except to get beer.


Ha...reminded me of my first attempt to get a RV domicile for free! A neighbor said his cousin wanted to get rid of his 26ft'er, but it had a flat tire and once he fixed it, it was mine. It was old (pics of it looked reasonable). A few years back I was renting a house, but I figured it would be a good idea to have a RV on property...could ease into the transition...test the waters, as it were. 

So, he fixes tire, and will haul it to my place. He hooks up and drives away. Well, the RV platform went with truck, but the 'house' fell off! LOL
Oh my, that was funny. Disappointing, but funny. Water had corroded wall to deck connection. House folded like a house of cards. Needless to say, it went to the dump.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I can get a free one now. Only good thing is generator and maybe roof AC. To much work for me. They would have to pay me to tear it apart and haul it.


----------



## Raeraebear (Dec 26, 2016)

I lived in a 32 foot travel trailer with a screen room for five years in Arizona. But it was just me no kids so the space was more than enough. If you were looking at a fifth wheel I would look at a toy hauler and convert the "garage" into a bedroom for the kids. My Aunt did this but used the "garage" as her craft/sewing room.


----------

